# Switching from GarageBand to ??????



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been using an old Mac Mini with GarageBand for recording The Mac can't take the latest OS updates. If I get more than six or seven tracks it starts locking up. I can't afford a newer Mac but I do have a decent laptop I can dedicate to recording. It has a Core i7 CPU with 16 GB RAM. It's running the latest version of Windows 10. I'd like to try recording with it but I know nothing about PC based DAWs. I know some have free and/or trial versions. I don't want to learn one DAW only to find out I need a different one. I currently use an Apogee JAM interface for guitar and bass. I have an Apogee Mic+ and an Akai MPK mini keyboard. They are all USB so I'm hoping I can use them on the laptop. If not I will get a Scarlett or something similar. Looking for recommendations.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Reaper.


----------



## suproman (Mar 1, 2006)

I also recommend Reaper.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Another Reaper user here.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Reaper. Try it for free.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I’ve downloaded Reaper and am watching YouTube tutorials. It has a very different interface from GarageBand.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I am also strongly suggesting Reaper. It is different, but that much. And principals are the same. Also there are GREAT YT tutorials as you found out yourself.

One issue you might encounter is - as far as I know Apogee stuff has only Mac drivers and I dont think it will work on Windows machine.

You can try Reaper on your Mac as well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> I’ve downloaded Reaper and am watching YouTube tutorials. It has a very different interface from GarageBand.


The Reaper forums are also very useful.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Reaper is cheap, but Studio One is very nice. Easy and intuitive. 

There is a free version you can download and use for free.









Studio One 5 Prime | PreSonus Shop


Your free download of Studio One Prime begins with a 30-day free demo of Studio One Professional, no credit card required. After your demo period ends, you'll have full access to this free edition of Studio One. No additional installation necessary.



shop.presonus.com


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

From what I understand nothing is as cool as Garage Band for creating backing tracks.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have reaper up and running. It is very different from GarageBand. It will take a while to sort it out. It took me three hours to record three tracks with twelve bars. Once I figure it out I'll have to improve the playing aspect :}


__
https://soundcloud.com/kerrydbrown%2Freaper-test


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Too bad you can't make the switch to Logic Pro. Such a nice transition from GB.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

ampaholic said:


> Too bad you can't make the switch to Logic Pro. Such a nice transition from GB.


I would keep using GarageBand if I could. My Mac Mini is a 2010 model and no longer updates. It is also slow. GarageBand has started getting errors and sometimes locks up. Even a new Mac Mini is out of my price range. Anyway Reaper is looking good. Going to have to try out some plugins. The included amp sims are OK but nothing special.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Reaper gives you the essentials. It really comes alive with 3rd party plug-ins. Because it's so lean, it frees up computer resources for the fun stuff.

I once toyed with the idea of using Reason, but I don't like how it's become more of a closed system. I used to use version 3 as a glorified plug-in back in my Cubase days.

Studio One is also nice, but it's not as lean or as fast as Reaper.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't know about that. For amp, drum sims for sure but lots of people regularly use the stock plugins that come with Reaper. ReaComp, ReaEQ, ReaFir, ReaDelay, etc, etc.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Guncho said:


> I don't know about that. For amp, drum sims for sure but lots of people regularly use the stock plugins that come with Reaper. ReaComp, ReaEQ, ReaFir, ReaDelay, etc, etc.


Yup, that's what I meant: virtual instruments and sims. Reaper needs those things to bring it to life. (Unless, of course, you're recording the real thing.)

I count dynamics, EQ and time-based effects as essentials. It's what I'd expect in a good DAW. Going 3rd party with stuff like that is a matter of taste, or convenience, really.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I get you but that's not specific to Reaper is it? Do most other DAWS come with built in virtual instruments and sims?

The way you worded it made it sound like this was a failing of Reaper's specifically.


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi Kerry,

Studio One would likely be the easiest transition for you if you’re coming from Garage Band. However, your 2010 Mac mini probably could use a reformat & reinstallation, and you could even run Logic Pro X on it with High Sierra. It just wouldn’t be the current version.

I’d look at putting an SSD in the Mac Mini and giving it new life. Message me if you want some assistance, I’ve done several mm upgrades. I’m also local, and we’ve met once before. I bought an amp from you a few years ago.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Guncho said:


> I don't know about that. For amp, drum sims for sure but lots of people regularly use the stock plugins that come with Reaper. ReaComp, ReaEQ, ReaFir, ReaDelay, etc, etc.


I’ve only got three hours into it so I just gave each plugin a quick preview, picked two, and tinkered with them a bit. I prefer the amp sims in GarageBand but I’ve been using it for years. The plugins built into Reaper are certainly usable and as I get time to tinker they will only get better. For now I need to learn how to use the program. I took a quick look at some YouTube vids. The Blue Cat ones sounded pretty good.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Guncho said:


> I get you but that's not specific to Reaper is it? Do most other DAWS come with built in virtual instruments and sims?
> 
> The way you worded it made it sound like this was a failing of Reaper's specifically.


I'd be the last person to count that as a failing. I like choosing my own options. Reaper is lean, processor efficient and highly customizable. I can't think of too many other DAWs that achieve that.

ProTools, Reason, Logic and Garage Band are all popular examples of DAWs that have their own virtual instruments and sims. Some people prefer an all-in-one solution, which is fine too.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I’m really liking Reaper. I’ve downloaded a couple of plugins, Blue Cat and MT Power drums. I’m not happy with the way SoundCloud changes the sound so I’m trying BandCamp. 









Walking in the Rain, by Kerry Brown


track by Kerry Brown




kerrybrown1.bandcamp.com


----------

